# 2 mille pour LV4-26



## Whodunit

* Un super-grand merci pour notre professionel du fraçais. Qui peut expliquer mieux des problèmes que LV4? Aucun!  *​ 
* Merci beaucoup pour participer ce forum et tous mes vœux!!!  *​


----------



## timpeac

Whodunit said:
			
		

> * Un super-grand merci pour notre professionel du fraçais. Qui peut expliquer mieux des problèmes que LV4? Aucun!  *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Merci beaucoup pour participer ce forum et tous mes vœux!!!  *​


Excellent work LV4, your time, effort and intelligence are greatly appreciated.


----------



## elroy

*Chapeau bas!  *

*...pour des questions toujours fascinantes et des explications mervellieuses.*​


----------



## cuchuflete

Congratulations Jean-Michel!

  a.k.a 

 __LV4-26-2k__ 


 You continue to brighten these forums.  Thanks for visiting this corner of the galaxy.

Cuchu
​


----------



## lsp

2000 posts by LV4-26?? That's... 
*"Out of this world!!"*​


----------



## Agnès E.

La tête dans les étoiles,
Les doigts sur le clavier
Et les pieds bien sur Terre,
Il a choisi pour figurer sur la toile
Un nom de code qui lui fait oublier 
Qu'il s'appelle
Jean-Michel.
Il aime la musique
Mais pas seulement
Et ne fait pas semblant
(Deux mille fois déjà sous le soleil)
Il participe, il aide, il conseille
Jamais pompeux, souvent humoristique
Et le temps est venu de lui dire
Ce que toujours il scande avec un sourire :

Qu'on gratte tous les jeunes !!

(et les autres... )


----------



## Artrella

*    Tout mes fèlicitations mon cher Jean-Michel  !!!!* *Il est toujours un plaisir de lire tes messages     *​

*Pour toi*


----------



## LV4-26

Thank you everybody, it's very nice of you. J'en suis tout ému.

Who : Merci d'être à l'initiative de ce fil. Tes compliments me font rougir. Heureusement, ça ne se voit pas. J'aimerais pouvoir me débrouiller aussi bien que toi dans autant de langues.

Tim : It's really thrilling to discuss points of linguistics with you.

Elroy : J'apprécie aussi beaucoup tes contributions qui sont toujours sérieuses et bien documentées

Cuchu : Thanks for your intelligent, sensible and considered opionions and, most of all, for your intellectual honesty which is something I really appreciate. I'm 39,5 light years from home and I think I'll stay here with you all.

lsp : we haven't "shared" many threads yet. This contribution from you is all the nicer.

Agnès E : Bravo, tu t'es encore défoncée. Je suis particulièrement fier d'avoir eu droit à ton premier poème-fleuve (à ma connaissance). Merci pour cela et pour tout le reste.

Art : c'est super sympa, j'apprécie énormément.
Seulement 9,195 ?! Qu'est-ce que tu fais ? La cadence baisse !


----------



## Kelly B

Oh, no, I saw it coming and still I'm late -- nevertheless --

Congratulations and thanks!!! 

J'attends avec impatience ton prochain roman policier.
In the meantime I'll enjoy further chats about _odd_ expressions.
Merci de ton aide avec les miens!


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, LV4-26!* ​
​​*I've enjoyed collaborating with you and sharing opinions with you in the forum, *​*and I look forward to more collaboration.*​


----------



## LV4-26

Kelly B said:
			
		

> Oh, no, I saw it coming and still I'm late -- nevertheless --


Thanks Kelly. In French we say "mieux vaut tard que jamais". I don't know whether there's an English equivalent to that. If there were, it should go something like "better late than never".
Mon roman policier est en approche finale (comme on dit pour les avions - une autre passion).

fenixpollo : thanks, there'll be more collaboration, you can be sure of that.


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## VenusEnvy

LV: I'm sure you're doing great work in the French forum. Unfortunately, we don't get to bump into another too often. Nonetheless, I wish you MANY warm congratulations!


----------

